# تصمیم المعدات النفطیه Equipments Design Books



## freeme (14 يوليو 2010)

مجموعه من کتب تصمیم المعدات النفطیه
الموضوع منقول من احد المنتدیات الایرانیه

حجم کل المجموعه : 1615 مغابایت
باسورد : www.pdms.ir

A Practical Guide To Compressor Technology.pdf ۲۶/۴ MB
Centrifugal And Rotary Pumps Fundamentals With Applications.pdf ۵/۸ MB
Centrifugal Compressor.pdf ۲۹/۴ MB
Hvac Pump Handbook, Second Edition.pdf ۱۲/۵ MB
Pump Handbook.pdf ۲۳/۲ MB
Pumps Centrifugal Pumps Practical Design And Maintenance.pdf ۲۴/۳ MB
Cooling Tower Fundamentals.pdf ۵۴/۸ MB
Cooling Tower Structures.pdf ۱ MB
Cooling Tower Thermal Design Manual.pdf ۱/۹ MB
Cooling Towers Design And Operation Considerations.pdf ۲۰۱/۹ KB
Cooling Towers Performance Test - British Standard.pdf ۱/۶ MB
COOLING TOWERS Thermal and Function Design Code BS.pdf ۲ MB
Hvac Water Chillers And Cooling Towers(1).pdf ۲/۷ MB
Mechanical - COOLING TOWERS Thermal and Function Design Code BS.pdf ۲ MB
Compact Heat Exchanger.pdf ۸۱/۵ MB
Compact Heat Exchangers - Guidance For Engineers.pdf ۱۳/۱ MB
Heat Exchanger Design Handbook - Mechanical Design.pdf ۷/۱ MB
Heat Exchanger Design Handbook.pdf ۸۳/۸ MB
Heat Exchanger Design Handbook1.pdf ۸۴ MB
Heat Transfer - Brazed Plate Heat Exchanger.pdf ۳/۷ MB
Mechanical Engineering - Heat Exchanger Thermohydraulic Design.pdf ۱۲/۶ MB
Advanced Piping Design (Process Piping Design Handbook - Vol 2).pdf ۳۷/۹ MB
Compressed Air Piping Systems.pdf ۳۰۶/۴ KB
Engineer And Design Liquid Process Piping - 2002.pdf ۱/۶ MB
Engineering - Piping Handbook.pdf  ۲۸/۶ MB
Facility Piping Systems Handbook Ed 2 Frankel Mcgraw-Hill.pdf ۹/۷ MB
Flanges, Fittings & Piping Data.pdf ۵/۲ MB
Fluid Flow & Piping.pdf ۱/۶ MB
Mcgraw-Hill - Piping Handbook (7E).pdf ۲۸/۹ MB
Mechanical - Piping Pipe Drafting And Design.pdf ۴۷/۸ MB
Mechanical - Piping Pipeline Rules Of Thumb Handbook 5E.pdf ۳۱/۵ MB
Pipe Design For Robust Systems.pdf ۲/۲ MB
Pipeline Engineering.pdf ۹/۹ MB
Piping - Elsevier (2004) - Valve Selection Handbook(2).pdf ۹ MB
Piping And Pipe Support Systems.pdf ۳۹/۶ MB
Piping And Pipeline Engineering - Design, Construction, Maintenance, Integrity And Repair.pdf ۲۱/۷ MB
Piping And Pipeline Engineering.pdf ۲۱/۳ MB
Piping And Pipelines - Assessment Guide.pdf ۹/۸ MB
Piping Design For Process Plants.pdf ۱۰/۸ MB
Piping Design,Part 2 - Flanges.pdf ۲/۶ MB
Piping Design.pdf ۹/۳ MB
Piping Engineering Leadership For Process Plant Projects.pdf ۱۳/۹ MB
Piping Engineering.pdf ۴۰/۱ MB
Piping For Condenser And Cooling Tower.pdf ۲/۹ MB
Piping Guide (Recommended).pdf ۲۸/۹ MB
Piping Materials.pdf ۱/۱ MB
Piping Systems & Pipeline Asme Code Simplified (2005).pdf ۵ MB
Piping- Introduction To Pipe Stress Analysis.pdf ۲۷/۹ MB
Valves, Piping And Pipeline Handbook (3Rd Ed) - T C Dickenson (Elsevier).pdf ۱۰۳/۱ MB
Valves, Piping And Pipelines Handbook.pdf ۴۷/۷ MB
Valves, Piping, And Pipeline Handbook.pdf ۱۰۳/۱ MB
Practical Guide To Pressure Vessel Manufacturing-1.pdf ۵۸/۵ MB
Pressure Vessel Design Handbook.pdf ۱۸/۱ MB
Pressure Vessel Design Manual (Elsevier 2004).pdf ۱۳/۷ MB
Pressure Vessel Design Manual.pdf ۶/۳ MB
Pressure Vessel Design-The Direct Route.pdf ۴/۵ MB
Pressure Vessel Design.pdf ۸/۱ MB
Pressure Vessel Dimensions.pdf ۳/۸ MB
Pressure Vessel Handbook - 10Ed.pdf ۲۶ MB
Pressure Vessel Handbook.pdf ۱۶/۹ MB
Pressure Vessels Code Of Practice.pdf ۴/۲ MB
Pressure Vessels Design And Practice Handbook.pdf ۴/۲ MB
Awwa - Welded Steel Tanks For Water Storage.pdf ۱/۲ MB
Corrosion Protection For Storage Tanks 01(1).pdf ۲۹۳/۲ KB
Design Of Fuel Handling, Storage Systems For Nuclear Powerplants.pdf ۳۴۸/۸ KB
Evaluation Of Design Criteria For Storage Tanks With Frangible Roof Joints.pdf ۵/۸ MB
Handbook Of Storage Tank Systems - Codes Regulations And Designs.pdf ۳/۹ MB
Handbook Of Storage Tank Systems Codes Regulations, And Designs(1).pdf ۴ MB
Membrane Stress Analysis Of Vessel Shell Components.pdf ۱/۸ MB
Petroleum Storage Tanks Qm4500.pdf ۱/۶ MB
Sti Sp001 Standard For Inspection Of Aboveground Storage Tanks-Chevron.pdf ۴۳/۵ KB
Understanding Atmospheric Storage Tanks.pdf ۵/۵ MB
Us Army Course - Petroleum Storage Tanks Qm4500.pdf ۲/۱ MB
Welded Steel Tanks For Oil Storage Add1-2 Api Std 650.pdf ۱/۹ MB
Chemical Engineering - Oil - Hydrocarbon Processing - Improve Valve And Pump Sizing.pdf ۸۲۲/۵ KB
Chemical Process Equipment S M Walas.pdf ۲۵ MB
Compressor Handbook.pdf ۱۰/۸ MB
Dynamic Stability Design Of Stacks And Towers Transactions Of Asme Nov-1966.pdf ۹۶۱/۷ KB
Guide To Compact Heat Exchangers - Plate Heat Exchanger.pdf ۳/۷ MB
Guidelines for Process Equipment Reliability Data.pdf ۱۱/۳ MB
Guidelines For Solutions For Process Equipment Failures.pdf ۱۱ MB
Handbook Of Storage Tank Systems - Codes, Regulations, And Designs.pdf ۳/۹ MB
Heating System Components,Gas And Oil Burners And Automatic Controls.pdf ۲۱/۱ MB
Hydraulics Of Pipelines Pumps, Valves, Cavitation, Transients.pdf ۱۰/۵ MB
Ksb - Centrifugal Pump Design.pdf ۱۵/۳ MB
Materials Science and Engineering Handbook.pdf ۱۵/۴ MB
McGraw-Hill - Piping Handbook (7e).pdf ۲۸/۸ MB
Nalco Guide To Boiler Failure Analysis.pdf ۱۰/۹ MB
Pressure Safety Design Practices For Refinery And Chemical.pdf ۱۵/۴ MB
Process Engineering Equipment Handbook - Claire Soares.pdf ۴۵/۴ MB
Working Guide To Process Equipment.pdf ۷/۲ MB​Downlod Link : http://www.4shared.com/dir/fAD2eXLq/Equipments.html
Password : www.pdms.ir​


----------



## سدير عدنان (28 يوليو 2010)

thanks for allllllllllllll information>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## maher hamad (12 أغسطس 2010)

Thank you for the Info.


----------



## فارس740 (16 أغسطس 2010)

الــف شكـــر


----------



## احمدهارون (13 فبراير 2011)

please upload at another site


----------



## حسام جاسم (22 فبراير 2011)

ملفات مهمه جزاك الله خير.


----------

